# Favre



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Was simply amazing last night. Say what you want about the old man, but he got it done. I am not a favre fan, but got sick of hearing everyone say he should not come back, the guy can obviously play.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Fun game to watch for sure. "The only QB ever to beat all 32 teams."


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

He is very good, but the love they give him is beyond sickening. _/O The Vikings would have lost that game if the Packers would have had any kind of a line. Rodgers did very good for being on his back most of the game. I am sorry, but any quarterback can make a completion when they have 7 seconds to throw. This is coming from a Packers hater and someone who really likes Farve. Who throws a fifty yard pass with 2:00 minutes left and down by two touchdowns. Run the ball, bad play call and it could have cost the Vikings the game.

P.S. I think Peyton Manning is a better quarterback and will go down as the greatest quarterback of all time.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I do think he is a awesome QB & Im glad he came back. Watching them last night I think they could be on their way to a super bowl this year. I do get sick of hearing every other sentence about him, But I do think he should be still playing the game. He's still got it!!! 

Their defense for the most part was good last night, If they can get AP back in the game, With their passing attack, that team is deadly!!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> P.S. I think *Peyton Manning* is a better quarterback and will go down as the greatest quarterback of all time.


I sure hope you meant to say Tom Brady.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Tom Brady is over-rated, don't get me wrong he is very good, but not the best.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't we already have the Tom Brady vs. Peyton Manning discussion? Only last time we called it Joe Montana vs. Dan Marino.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Did we? I must have missed it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Did we? I must have missed it.


Not we, as in UWN - we as in the collective body of sports fans. That was about 15-20 years ago. Those guys were THE QBs of the 80s. ;-) Marino set all kinds of records for passing - could throw a mile, big strong arm, got to the Superbowl once and lost. Montana was undersized by most standards, not flashy, and really wasn't a record setter of any kind. But he seemed to win. He got to the superbowl four times - winning each time. The question was consistently asked - who was better? Kind of like Manning and Brady.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> He is very good, but the love they give him is beyond sickening. _/O I am sorry, but any quarterback can make a completion when they have 7 seconds to throw. This is coming from a Packers hater. Who throws a fifty yard pass with 2:00 minutes left and down by two touchdowns? Run the ball, bad play call and it could have cost the Vikings the game.
> 
> P.S. I think Peyton Manning is a better quarterback and will go down as the greatest quarterback of all time.


Wow... Jahan, I agree with just about everything in the edited post.  If Farve really still "has it" then the Jets would still have him as a QB. Take away A.P. and all of a sudden the old man is trying to carry a team on shoulders that can't take the weight anymore. We all saw over the last couple seasons what happens when Brett has to try and carry a team by himself. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Did we? I must have missed it.
> ...


I was wondering if that is what you meant. I remember both of them very well and liked them both.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> If Farve really still "has it" then the Jets would still have him as a QB. Take away A.P. and all of a sudden the old man is trying to carry a team on shoulders that can't take the weight anymore. We all saw over the last couple seasons what happens when Brett has to try and carry a team by himself. 8)


Are you serious??? Have you watched the man play this year???? The man has still got skills??? 
The only QB to ever beat every NFL team, guess that doesn't mean much.. :roll: :roll: 
The viking had AP last year and the QB was horrible, just admit the man can still play the game.

Keep spouting your crap and for hell sakes don't forget our bet, All the viking have to do is make the playoffs, are you ready to go double or nothing on the viking making the Superbowl? 
ps. I am still a packer fan....


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about Favre. No doubt about it that he can still play, and he will almost certainly be discussed among the 5 greatest QBs of all-time. I'm just sick the annual "will he or won't he retire?" drama. I have no problem with him sticking around because he can obviously still play at a high level, but I wish he wouldn't definitively state "There is no way I'm ever coming back" and then a month later it's "I'm back". I'm not the most decisive person myself, but the past couple of years have been pretty ridiculous for Favre.

All that being said, that was a great football game last night. If the Packers had a decent offensive line, they would be one of the league's best teams. I think Aaron Rodgers will be a great QB for a long time, and I'm sure if Favre had an offensive line that bad, he would be turning the ball over a lot more than he has so far this year. You have to give the old man some credit though. It can't be easy to face a team that you played on for so long, and he couldn't have played much better than his performance last night. The Vikings look good, and as long as Favre stays healthy, along with Adrian Peterson, and their key defensive players, they will be a tough team to beat, and most likely a formidable Super Bowl contender.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to put the game on mute last night..the favre love fest those announcers had going was sickening...they all probably purchased favre blow up dolls after...vikings D looks good tho.. gonna be a tough team.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I had to put the game on mute last night..the favre love fest those announcers had going was sickening...they all probably purchased favre blow up dolls after...vikings D looks good tho.. gonna be a tough team.


 :lol: Thats no lie either.... if the other teams in their division don't start winning their games, Gunrunner won't even have to worry about them winning the wildcard game because they'll get to skip it. :roll:



gunrunner said:


> Are you serious??? Have you watched the man play this year???? The man has still got skills??? The only QB to ever beat every NFL team, guess that doesn't mean much.. :roll: :roll: The viking had AP last year and the QB was horrible, just admit the man can still play the game. Keep spouting your crap and for hell sakes don't forget our bet, All the viking have to do is make the playoffs, are you ready to go double or nothing on the viking making the Superbowl?
> 
> ps. I am still a packer fan....


Hell yes I'm serious.... somebody made a post about him having seven seconds to find a receiver. Ummmmm I'd imagine even YOU could complete a pass in an NFL game with seven seconds to find one person open. Everyone is so keyed in on AP and the run game that Farve has all night and day to throw the ball.... Their D and AP is the reason they're winning games....not because of some 40 year old wannabe superhero swooping them in carrying them to the Super Bowl. He's been in the league for how long?? No wonder he's beaten all the teams in the league... he's had decades to get it done. :roll: How many championships does he have to show for all those victories? He might be the only one to do it though unless Manning gets traded to a NFC team... the true greats didn't have interleague play other than the Super Bowl or Farve definitely wouldn't have been the first to do it. :?


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Their D and AP is the reason they're winning games....not because of some 40 year old wannabe superhero swooping them in carrying them to the Super Bowl.


Let's see here superstar, the vikings had a good D last year and also had AP so what was the reason they could not get it done last year???????
The QB was horrible, so give the man the credit he desserves and stop with your whining and blah blah blah, Farve is over the hill and lost his game BS....
And tell me what the average time an NFL QB has to throw the ball???


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Favre's still got it and is showing it this year. The guy still wants to play, and CAN still play. I just don't care for the drama queen act in the off season. Then again, that is as much the result of a dozen 24 hour sports networks as anything else. He made a smart move to go to the team with the best running back in the league. That'll take a ton of pressure and hits - just like Elway's last year or two with TD.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

AP did nothing against the Packers, if anything he hurt the Vikings that game. Favre and the O line won that one. But the o line does not throw lasers off his back foot, or perfect strikes on 3rd and long. Say what you want but he was the man again vs. the pack. The other games he just managed the game, well of course except for the game winning pass he had against the cards, but hey, AP most have done that for him as well :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> *AP did nothing against the Packers*, if anything he hurt the Vikings that game. Favre and the O line won that one. But the o line does not throw lasers off his back foot, or perfect strikes on 3rd and long. Say what you want but he was the man again vs. the pack. The other games he just managed the game, well of course except for the game winning pass he had against the cards, but hey, AP most have done that for him as well :lol:


That is where you are wrong, the mere fact he was on the field helped the Vikings. They have to respect his run game and the Packers whole goal was to shut him down, which they did. Since they were so worried about him, Farve had a hay day. I agree with everything GaryFish said. Farve is going to go down as one of the top quarterbacks ever and he still has it, but I could make those passes with 7 seconds. The real credit should be given to the O-Line.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

jahan said:


> The real credit should be given to the O-Line.


+1 and Farve did give the line props in the post game interview..Sure he had the time to find the open receiver but the man can still sling it with the best of them. He throws more passes flat footed or off his back foot than any other QB in the league and can still get it there.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jahan, your are right, everyone is going to key on AP, that does help the QB, I agree with you on that one, but he really had a tough game. That fumble was bad, tell you the truth he was the second best back on the team that game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> AP did nothing against the Packers, if anything he hurt the Vikings that game. Favre and the O line won that one. But the o line does not throw lasers off his back foot, or perfect strikes on 3rd and long. Say what you want but he was the man again vs. the pack. The other games he just managed the game, well of course except for the game winning pass he had against the cards, but hey, AP most have done that for him as well :lol:


And with blitzes on every down because of an ineffective running game that the other team doesn't have to prepare for...... how much time does your hero have to accomplish any of that? Oh... thats right... none. :roll: You're absolutely right... AP is the only reason Farve is having the season he's having. Again... last few years with the Jets and Packers, how well did he do again? If it wasn't for him having A.P. to relieve pressure and the O-line giving him a few more seconds than normal, we'd be hearing rumblings about how they need to go with somebody else/backup QB next year and there would already be the start of another retirement drama... hell, there may be anyway, especially if he does the usual Farve thing and get the award for being the "almost there" quarterback instead of taking them all the way like they're hoping.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > AP did nothing against the Packers, if anything he hurt the Vikings that game. Favre and the O line won that one. But the o line does not throw lasers off his back foot, or perfect strikes on 3rd and long. Say what you want but he was the man again vs. the pack. The other games he just managed the game, well of course except for the game winning pass he had against the cards, but hey, AP most have done that for him as well :lol:
> ...


He is far from my hero, but the man can still play, he has a special talent. And one of the few quarterbacks that I would actually call a football PLAYER.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> He is far from my hero, but the man can still play, he has a special talent. And one of the few quarterbacks that I would actually call a football PLAYER.


+1!!!!!
Not my hero either, but yes a true football PLAYER.
RR blah, blah ,blah. Did you understand that? just thought I might try and put into words you might understand.
Doesn't your agent have you in any softball leagues right now? Stick with a sport you know.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > He is far from my hero, but the man can still play, he has a special talent. And one of the few quarterbacks that I would actually call a football PLAYER.
> ...


Saw your a proud member of team crown royal. Is that a real team or you just like me and love the good stuff :lol:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> Saw your a proud member of team crown royal. Is that a real team or you just like me and love the good stuff :lol:


Of course it is a "real" team and really love the good stuff... :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw your a proud member of team crown royal. Is that a real team or you just like me and love the good stuff :lol:
> ...


Nice


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Why is it pronounced Fa*r*ve when it's spelled Fa*v*re?


----------

